# Ironwood Finishes?



## Walkingsticks (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am working on some walking sticks (made from Ironwood). I am having a hard time deciding on how to finish them, not sure if I should go with wax, linseed oil or tung oil. I want it natural, plus to help protect from moisture and from cracking.

thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

None of the three will offer any protection from water or water vapor. I would leave it unfinished or apply some thinned varnish.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jerry is right on the tung oil, but _polymerized _tung oil will offer a good deal of moisture protection. There is probably a better choice but couldn't say what it would be without giving a plastic look.

Gotta ask you something though. Where are you located, and what other names of the wood do you know for your "ironwood"?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Gotta ask you something though. Where are you located, and what other names of the wood do you know for your "ironwood"?



Ironwood is also known as Ipe. Some hard stuff there. It's one of the most dense woods highly resistant to rot and little crawlies. Doesn't really need a finish. IMO, If finished it would only be for cosmetic appeal.


----------



## Walkingsticks (Jan 13, 2009)

Timbers,

I am in Phoenix Arizona, lots of Ironwood around here, has a light colored outer wood and dark brown to almost black colored center wood, that's the really dense stuff. I salvaged an 8 foot trunk, figured it would make for some nice walking sticks.



I am trying to avoid the plastic look and want something natural. Since the wood is so dense, what might work best?


----------

